# SQLJ - Unterstützung in eclipse?



## ak (26. Jan 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht es mit der SQLJ-Unterstützung in eclipse aus?
Könnt ihr plugins empfehlen? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit sqlj in eclipse gemacht?


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Jan 2005)

keine,

ist SQLJ nicht vollkommen tot und überholt? nimmt das noch irgendjemand her?

hast du selbst schon damit gearbeitet? Wenn ja, schreib doch mal kurz wie deine Erfahrungen damit waren...


----------



## ak (26. Jan 2005)

Hallo Bleiglanz,

ich habe hier ein Oracle-Buch indem sich ein Kapitel mit dem Einsatz von Oracle in Java beschäftigt. Darin geht es auch um SQLJ. Beim Durchlesen kommt mir SQLJ komfortabler vor als das normale JDBC-Handling vor, weswegen ich es mal ausprobieren wollte.

Gruß


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Jan 2005)

zitat

"Starting with Oracle Database 10g, we are desupporting the SQLJ translator... We will shortly provide (and post here) a utility to ease the migration of SQLJ applications to pure JDBC applications."


----------



## ak (26. Jan 2005)

Das ist ja "toll" und ich dachte, wenn mein Buch "Oracle 10g - Programmierhandbuch" heisst, dann ist dieses auch aktuell.
Schöner Mist.


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Jan 2005)

nicht so schlimm

soweit ich das gesehen habe, war SQLJ eh nicht das gelbe vom Ei (Precompiler, Bytecode-Enchancing usw.) alles sehr komplex...


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Jan 2005)

Nimm Hibernate für die Datenbankzugriffe u.s.w.

www.hibernate.org

Wenn du Tutorials o.ä. willst meld dich bei mir per pm


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. Feb 2005)

Hallo!

ich dachte eigentlich auch das SQLJ tot sei aber wie heißt es doch so schön ...
Totgesagte leben länger...
http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/java/sqlj_jdbc/index.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Feb 2005)

also weiter mit 

```
#sql ergebnis = { SELECT * FROM table};
```
vielleicht wirds ja doch noch mal ein Knüller


----------



## ak (21. Feb 2005)

Also von der Syntax her finde ich es ganz gut. Nur wie heisst es so schön. Zu viele Köche verderben den Brei. Aber ein passendes Eclipse-Plugin würde mich schon interessieren.


----------

